# Huron walleye



## ditchrat (Jan 8, 2008)

Just wondering if anybody catching any walleye in huron park lately?


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

ditchrat said:


> Just wondering if anybody catching any walleye in huron park lately?



They are gone maybe a small one floating around.


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

We caught 2 today, lost a few more. I saw 10-15 caught. The group next to me gym caught 13 last night. I watched them carry the stringers out. Still some nice fish around


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Anyone got an update on the Huron river? Don't keep anything just fish for fun. Any info would be helpful. Oh I'm referring to the flat rock area.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

There's some bass


----------

